# How do you feel about furry cybersex?



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you ever tried it before?
Do you like it?

I tried it twice.
It's weird.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

with my bf yes


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Exactly what's the difference between just regular cybersex and furry cybersex...the only difference I can think of is the way it's done..


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't like it. I've tried it a few times and it's just not very cool.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmm...yes and yes, why was it weird?


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

Im cool with it. I like the real fun better.:3


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

Once. I got pregnant 

I found out my firewall hadn't been configured properly, but by then it was too late.


Never again.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Hmmm...yes and yes, why was it weird?


It has so much "maw", "paw" , "tail", and "murrrr".

I like it, but it's weird.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Once. I got pregnant
> 
> I found out my firewall hadn't been configured properly, but by then it was too late.
> 
> ...



so THAT'S what those online pregnancy tests are for.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Once. I got pregnant
> 
> I found out my firewall hadn't been configured properly, but by then it was too late.
> 
> ...


I got someone e-pregnant once.


Weirdest shit ever.


----------



## ADF (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it's just further evidence that sex drive pushes us to do bizarre things.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Cybersex is practically showng hornyness over the internet with a camera.
Never tried it - love is not something that can pass through internet.
And furry? No no no no...
I'd rather keep furries as close friends and not as horny fat dudes that try to seduce me.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I got someone e-pregnant once.
> 
> 
> Weirdest shit ever.


Did you...did you use your hair?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Did you...did you use your hair?


I used my penis. :3


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

ADF said:


> I think it's just further evidence that sex drive pushes us to do bizarre things.



Aint that the truth.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I used my penis. :3


Oh murr. ;3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Did you...did you use your hair?


Shenzebo used it's scouter to determinate the other side's power level.



Shenzebo said:


> I used my penis. :3


Cum cum cum cum cum on cameras



Harmony said:


> Oh murr. ;3


Oh... No I am not going to use these words my power level is too high.
PAN!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Oh murr. ;3


Yes indeedy~

Actually it was kinda cool, I impregnated someone who was male.


CynicalCirno said:


> Shenzebo used it's scouter to determinate the other side's power level.


NO. MEMES.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Yes indeedy~
> 
> Actually it was kinda cool, I impregnated someone who was male.


Oddly I find impreg hot, even mpreg...yet I hate kids.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Yes indeedy~
> 
> Actually it was kinda cool, I impregnated someone who was male.
> 
> NO. MEMES.



Poor rigor.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> NO. MEMES.


Shenzebo needs the same mind treatment as blue got a few days ago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKDR_qnS8RY
:V
Air Hisamoto IT'S MEMES OF NICO DOUGA WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
You are talking with the person that... enjoys NND.
I am sure to know Jmemes and american memes.



Harmony said:


> yet I hate kids.


Oh how this is true.
I also hate kids.



SnowFox said:


> Poor rigor.


What where the hell did you come from?
Wait... I remember one "SnowFox" from somewhere 8-8... FUCK YOU MERMORY.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Oh how this is true.
> I also hate kids.


You just wanna abort near the mid second trimester, that's when the belly starts getting kinda ew anyway. Before then it's hot.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 27, 2010)

So many puns, SO MANY PUNS. 

On topic: Never tried it, I really don't want to see fat people with no life jacking off to my voice or something, after all, there are no women on the internet and i'm not THAT gay.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> So many puns, SO MANY PUNS.
> 
> On topic: Never tried it, I really don't want to see fat people with no life jacking off to my voice or something, after all, there are no women on the internet and i'm not THAT gay.



i'm a woman...


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think a few of you understand, I think OP means strictly text not video or voice.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> You just wanna abort near the mid second trimester, that's when the belly starts getting kinda ew anyway. Before then it's hot.


Yeah, truly.
Children are a big responsebillity.
Though, once they grow up for good - they might become a good powerhouse of either love, money or respect.
It sure gets ew then, when you look all fatty, and it hurts, and there is a risk.
Then, after the child is found retarded and suffering from behavior or mental problems - you want to throw it from a high building.
I faced many things like it in my life - children that are too dumd to understand LOGICAL stuff. Thinking that strengh is everything - underestimating me because I said law was behind me.
God I hate kids. Even if you don't exist.


Dictionary was used once in the making of this paragraph.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 27, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> I don't think a few of you understand, I think OP means strictly text not video or voice.


Mhm~
Thank you *bows* :3

And how come nobody else likes kids?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Mhm~
> Thank you :3
> 
> And how come nobody else likes kids?



why WOULD anyone like kids? They're annoying, bitchy, selfish little bastards.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why WOULD anyone like kids? They're annoying, bitchy, selfish little bastards.



True, 
but that's usually the girls.

Boys aren't too bad.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> True,
> but that's usually the girls.
> 
> Boys aren't too bad.



false


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> false


Boys are ass badcores with no brain and they think that strength is everything unless they play RPG and then they think their LEVEL 21 maplestory rogue rocks.
As a boy in my childhood I wasn't any of that.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> false


 
Being male and being a little kid once, I agree.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Mhm~
> Thank you *bows* :3


You're welcome. :3


> And how come nobody else likes kids?


Well because they're annoying, puke everywhere, break stuff, cost a lot of money, eat a lot, smell, etc...once they're grown up it's fine, but even then I'd feel bad unless I could support them all the way and give them anything they wanted, make them grow up right with manors and a sense of good ethics, intellect, and etc. If they were unhappy I'd be unhappy, if they failed at something I would fail at helping them. I would want them to be happy which would make my life less self fulfilling, which is kinda bad to say but I like not having kids to tie me down...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Boys are ass badcores with no brain and they think that strength is everything unless they play RPG and then they think their LEVEL 21 maplestory rogue rocks.
> As a boy in my childhood I wasn't any of that.


ass badcores...?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

I just want to give my kids fucked up ghetto names like this. D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> You're welcome. :3
> 
> *Well because they're annoying, puke everywhere, break stuff, cost a lot of money, eat a lot, smell, etc...once they're grown up it's fine, but even then I'd feel bad unless I could support them all the way and give them anything they wanted, make them grow up right with manors and a sense of good ethics, intellect, and etc. If they were unhappy I'd be unhappy, if they failed at something I would fail at helping them. I would want them to be happy which would make my life less self fulfilling, which is kinda bad to say but I like not having kids to tie me down...*


What means the parent is basing it's child in everything.
If the parent is weak and poor - the child won't have money to gather and buy it's own stuff and learn how to purchase stuff.
If the parent is not strong mentally - the child will have mental or behavior problems that will cause it to fail it's life completly.
If the parent is not strong physically - the child might suffer in the furture from physical problems that even one day might cost it's life.
If the parent is not strong emotionally, the child will be sad, depressed and they chances it will suicide are bigger.
You want them to grow up perfectly! So they will have friends, be happy, get good grades, have good manners, learn how to use money, be healthy and be experienced. If you want to have children you will have to give a chunk of your own life to them, give them your youthness, your love life and your hapiness,  but grow another kind of happiness that is stronger than anything else. I would say, that even though there are risks and it has a high price, you should continue your family, so one day, the child might change and influence the world for good. Because if the child is interested in business, army or politics - it could become a president, chairman or commander. Chances are low, but exist. Let them be themselves.



AleutheWolf said:


> ass badcores...?


Think of it as bragging sickfucks.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't really lean one way or the other. I do wish random idiots with the writing proficiency of a child of six would stop coming onto me, though.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't really lean one way or the other. I do wish random idiots with the writing proficiency of a child of six would stop coming onto me, though.


 
ey der babeh wan tah yiff meh?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What means the parent is basing it's child in everything.
> If the parent is weak and poor - the child won't have money to gather and buy it's own stuff and learn how to purchase stuff.
> If the parent is not strong mentally - the child will have mental or behavior problems that will cause it to fail it's life completly.
> If the parent is not strong physically - the child might suffer in the furture from physical problems that even one day might cost it's life.
> ...


This post should be stickied somewhere




leon said:


> BlueberriHusky said:
> 
> 
> > I do wish random idiots with the writing proficiency of a child of six would stop coming onto me, though.
> ...


 Lol


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> This post should be stickied somewhere


Honestly it's flawed though and just not true in a lot of ways...but it's fairly accurate I suppose.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 27, 2010)

Never tried it, but it sounds fun. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> *This post should be stickied somewhere*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Why thank you.



Harmony said:


> Honestly it's flawed though and just not true in a lot of ways...but it's fairly accurate I suppose.


You should remind yourself who are you reffering to.
I am not experienced in this, and I said it out of theories and general care.
Nothing is really true.
Though, I am sure that it gives the basic idea - if the parent is stable, the child will probably be the same.
I still thank you too, Newf.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

cybering to me is just silly.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 27, 2010)

Feels good man.








No not really.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Regular sex is better. :V


----------



## Morroke (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Regular sex is better. :V



Yeah furries are experts on that.

Hahaha.

Oh wait.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Yeah furries are experts on that.
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> Oh wait.


That's giving the fandom a bad name.
Though, it makes each and every one of you more fuckable in the ass.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Yeah furries are experts on that.
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> Oh wait.


 
Just look at me i'm a professional. :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Have you ever tried it before?
> Do you like it?
> 
> I tried it twice.
> It's weird.



yes, and...
well, it's something to do in your free time...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've gotta say its fun. That's just about all I get outta it beside the few kinky images in my head ^_^


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've gotta say its fun. That's just about all I get outta it beside the few kinky images in my head ^_^


 
I'm not going to lie, your avatar makes me think of dirty things..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've gotta say its fun. That's just about all I get outta it beside the few kinky images in my head ^_^







leon said:


> I'm not going to lie, your avatar makes me think of dirty things..



that's what it's suppose to do.
so he can tease you with it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Have you ever tried it before?
> Do you like it?
> 
> I tried it twice.
> It's weird.



Yep.  Uh, it's okay.  Lost most interest in it lately.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes I've done it. Yes I liked it. Yes I'd do it again. No, probably not with you.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 27, 2010)

ew


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

It's better than Lord of the Rings cybersex, at least.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's better than Lord of the Rings cybersex, at least.



lol, high five for that one!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Oddly I find impreg hot, even mpreg...yet I hate kids.


I don't find anything even remotely involving infants (even unborn ones) hot. :[


SnowFox said:


> Poor rigor.


It was someone else.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't find anything even remotely involving infants (even unborn ones) hot. :[


It's the act and bloated belly I find hot really, don't know why...instinct perhaps.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Tried it...weird. 

And kids. Are. Stupid. Little. Brats. Who. Use. Your. Money. And. Time. And. Poop. It. Out. Thier. Asses.

End of story


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

I admitted it, only 4 times...3 out of 4 was with my male char 
as I'm too busy saying "Fuck no you cant have fun with Folseh"


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> It's the act and bloated belly I find hot really, don't know why...instinct perhaps.


I admit I like chub, but I just dunno about a pregnant belleh.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Tried it...weird.
> 
> And kids. Are. Stupid. Little. Brats. Who. Use. Your. Money. And. Time. And. Poop. It. Out. Thier. Asses.
> 
> End of story



L. O. L. O. M. G. R. O. F. L.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

Wanna Yiff?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Wanna Yiff?



O_O


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O



You first bebeh.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Wanna Yiff?


...that came out of nowhere... o.o


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

No it didn't, it just lacked subtlety :V


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

This is a strange thread.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> This is a strange thread.


All threads are strange.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Is cuddling and cybering the same thing?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Is cuddling and cybering the same thing?


for furries yes :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> You first bebeh.



*bends over*
fine then, see what you can stick in there!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *bends over*
> fine then, see what you can stick in there!


Put the kitchen sink in.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Put the kitchen sink in.



O_O

OH GOD!!!!
NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not my kind of thing and i've never tried it, although it can be fun to watch other furries do it.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Never have tried it, probably wont.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 27, 2010)

-waits for H&K-

"Wanna buttsex?"


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 27, 2010)

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

BRB, waiting for Harley :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

It's creepy =[

Anyone wanna do me?


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.




This.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's creepy =[
> 
> Anyone wanna do me?


Go ask Harley, just know they gonna run you over first to be road kill before doing ya


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Go ask Harley, just know they gonna run you over first to be road kill before doing ya


Can I fuck the dragon in your sig?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I fuck the dragon in your sig?


only unless you play with Jigsaw first, he needs more folks to play his games :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> only unless you play with Jigsaw first, he needs more folks to play his games :V


k then can I fuck her she has gigantic tits.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k then can I fuck her she has gigantic tits.


AFTER you survive his games
now get in the chair and put on this reverse bear trap that I didnt tamper in anyway or form to not come off


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> AFTER you survive his games
> now get in the chair and put on this reverse bear trap that I didnt tamper in anyway or form to not come off


K.

Can I suck sum giant titties after that?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> K.
> 
> Can I suck sum giant titties after that?


no, cause this trap involves harley having their way with ya too :V *locks room*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no, cause this trap involves harley having their way with ya too :V *locks room*


NO I DON'T WANNA GET RAPED I WANT GIANT DRAGON TITS! =[


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

Im going to watch some furries yiff on ychan now.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> DO NOT WANT.



^

*waits for Harley*


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I got someone e-pregnant once.
> 
> 
> Weirdest shit ever.



thats why you use a condom





And no i never cyber'ed i dont want to get my key board sticky.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

The Blue Fox said:


> thats why you use a condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:-|


----------



## Melkor (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought it was fun, but weird is right, as I was pretty shy.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

The Blue Fox said:


> thats why you use a condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got a good lol out this one.
good job.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not my cup of Tea.  Never did it and really not into trying it either.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2010)

"Oh, let me insert my flash drive into your USB port!"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> "Oh, let me insert my flash drive into your USB port!"



lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't care for that sort of thing, but others do.
This DIRECTLY affects me and thus MUST BE B&.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

man wheres Harley to make this topic all funny D=


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 28, 2010)

It's the only way I can think of to legally get off to a 14-year-old.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> It's the only way I can think of to legally get off to a 14-year-old.



lol, awesome avi btw.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

I have an idea!

Let's pretend to have sex over the internet!


YAY!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's H&K now, this topic is deteriorating from cyber-normal-sex discussion to cyber yiff.

YAY!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Here's H&K now, this topic is deteriorating from cyber-normal-sex discussion to cyber yiff.
> 
> YAY!



hellz yay!
i'll go get the corn chips and pop!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Here's H&K now, this topic is deteriorating from cyber-normal-sex discussion to cyber yiff.
> 
> YAY!


No I think I'm done with all the creepy yiff stuff. It's starting to creep me out and makes everyone think I'm gay.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

wanna yiff?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

UH OH. Kras is back to get off to the cyber yiff. At least it isn't cyber buttrape like yesterday XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wanna yiff?


No.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

you suck


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha. Furry fight.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Ha. Furry fight.


No.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Ha. Furry fight.



go eat yourself out.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> UH OH. Krasl is back to get off to the cyber yiff. At least it isn't cyber buttrape like yesterday XD



lol, don't worry, i can't rape the willing.


----------



## Seas (Feb 28, 2010)

Cyber vs. irl sex is like FPS games versus irl airsoft.
The online one has more weird/unrealistic fun possibilities, but irl it's much better to handle things with yourr own hands...hah.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Have you ever tried it before?
> Do you like it?
> 
> I tried it twice.
> It's weird.



Yes, No and I agree.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Cyber vs. irl sex is like FPS games versus irl airsoft.
> The online one has more weird/unrealistic fun possibilities, but irl it's much better to handle things with yourr own hands...hah.



simple illustration:
wii bowling, or real bowling?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Cyber vs. irl sex is like FPS games versus irl airsoft.
> The online one has more weird/unrealistic fun possibilities, but irl it's much better to handle things with yourr own hands...hah.



Nice analogy.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nice analogy.



...seconds...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...seconds...



Combo! 3 move chain!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Combo! 3 move chain!



OMG!
WOOT!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Cyber vs. irl sex is like FPS games versus irl airsoft.
> The online one has more weird/unrealistic fun possibilities, but irl it's much better to handle things with yourr own hands...hah.



[N]th'd. I don't have to worry about my character shaking all weird here and there, I can aim how I want. :>


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 28, 2010)

What I'm saying is, I wouldn't have to have cybersex if I could legally have actual sex with a 14-year-old.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Its fun and plus you don't get STDs


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

It's nice.

Not gonna say much else. :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's nice.
> 
> Not gonna say much else. :3


The truth


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

I like furry cybersex. but I like real sex better.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 28, 2010)

School, xbox live& FA...
I don't have time for sex.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> School, xbox live& FA...
> I don't have time for sex.




so in other words you have no life.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Only with my bf but not since then since he's a HORRIBLE rper -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love to RP <333333


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

I love to give scotty shit <333333

[creep]


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I love to RP <333333



Me too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I love to give scotty shit <333333
> 
> [creep]




You're soo cruel, why won't you love me!?

*Hugz*

/sarcasm


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

-projectile vomits on you, coughs up blood, spits it on your face, walks away- <3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's some tripping shit :V, Well I'm gonna answer a thread seriously for once;
    Welll back in October when i was relatively clean in terms of furryness, some fur added me on aim and me bieng the open minded fellow, decided to talk to him and get to know him better and stuffs, I was straight at the time, I told him that and it was all right until the next day were he said "*Gropes your sheathe*"
     And me being the innocent fellow didn't know what the hell that was and asked what a sheathe was... and he sent me a picture o.o  Yeah, childhood and innocence in the fandom changed.  I just decided to tell him leave me alone for a bit and he understood the shit he'd done X3  
     Didn't get into any yiffy situations till December when I met smeone but I ain't gonna specify :V


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Have you ever tried it before?
> Do you like it?
> 
> I tried it twice.
> It's weird.



Depends on if you mean seriously or not. :V


----------



## lowkey (Mar 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> It's some tripping shit :V, Well I'm gonna answer a thread seriously for once;
> Welll back in October when i was relatively clean in terms of furryness, some fur added me on aim and me bieng the open minded fellow, decided to talk to him and get to know him better and stuffs, I was straight at the time, I told him that and it was all right until the next day were he said "*Gropes your sheathe*"
> And me being the innocent fellow didn't know what the hell that was and asked what a sheathe was... and he sent me a picture o.o  Yeah, childhood and innocence in the fandom changed.  I just decided to tell him leave me alone for a bit and he understood the shit he'd done X3
> Didn't get into any yiffy situations till December when I met smeone but I ain't gonna specify :V



wanna yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

HK get your arse over here, you dumped me yesterday and I want my revenge, RAWR!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HK get your arse over here, you dumped me yesterday and I want my revenge, RAWR!


He's too busy trying to kill meh.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HK get your arse over here, you dumped me yesterday and I want my revenge, RAWR!


NOU


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I have not tried it yet, though I am curious. And there are females online. I'm biologically female but I switch almost on a daily basis as far as masculine/feminine. 

Also, I love kids! (just not the whiny kids in the store/restaurant/movie theater/airplane/etc)


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I enjoy doing it sometimes. Sometimes I don't. It just depends on your mood I guess.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2010)

It's p cool.


----------



## ZiroGato (May 2, 2010)

I like it. Was hoping to find other people who liked it and would be interested in contacting me. Actually that's why I made a forum account... *cough* 

http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Colt Aeon

Send me a PM if you're interested. Don't hold that profile as a definitive, just the first thing that popped into my head to put in here.  I feel kinda dumb like I'm advertising myself but bah I'm bored and never get to role play anymore!


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

what is this....i dont even...


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmm necro that wants to yiff.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bando37/ PM me on the mainsite. :V


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The fuck?


 yiff? ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

You said Yes to incest. WTF!


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yiff? ;3


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

I hope he fell for my trap. :3c


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You said Yes to incest. WTF!


Incest is hot if you're not the one being incestful :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Incest is hot if you're not the one being incestful :V



Brb, fucking my sister.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

i really like it.

i also like necroposting.



Van Ishikawa said:


> Incest is hot if you're not the one being incestful :V



you and i are OFFICIALLY best friends.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Never gone as far as cyber "sex"...


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ZiroGato said:


> I like it. Was hoping to find other people who liked it and would be interested in contacting me. Actually that's why I made a forum account... *cough*
> 
> http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Colt Aeon
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested. Don't hold that profile as a definitive, just the first thing that popped into my head to put in here.  I feel kinda dumb like I'm advertising myself but bah I'm bored and never get to role play anymore!


Get out


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Well...now that i think of it, incest can be pulled off. For instance, here's one of my favorite  stories involving incest.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Cybersex is weird. No thanks.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well...now that i think of it, incest can be pulled off. For instance, here's one of my favorite  stories involving incest.



you should be my adoptive brother, scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you should be my adoptive brother, scotty.



Hehehehehe, I'd totally doo it 

I take it you read that story? It's pretty erotic if you as me ^^


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

ZiroGato said:


> I like it. Was hoping to find other people who liked it and would be interested in contacting me. Actually that's why I made a forum account... *cough*
> 
> http://rh.greydawn.net/browse.php?c=Colt Aeon
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested. Don't hold that profile as a definitive, just the first thing that popped into my head to put in here.  I feel kinda dumb like I'm advertising myself but bah I'm bored and never get to role play anymore!


You must be a very pathetic human being. Or a fucking awesome troll.

I've tried cybersecks, and regret doing so. Makes me feel like a whore for some reason and it would help to do so with someone who isn't a craptacular writer.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

My reaction to this thread: http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/4242/wahhhhh.mp4


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

It's annoying when random furries start cybering at me and won't go away.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's annoying when random furries start cybering at me and won't go away.


Hey babeh wanna cyb0rz?

But seriously that is annoying. Especially when it's literally the first thing they ask you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's annoying when random furries start cybering at me and won't go away.



Kick them in their e-penis.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cybersex is weird. No thanks.



Hey, we totally agree on something.

Wanna not yiff?


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey babeh wanna cyb0rz?
> 
> But seriously that is annoying. Especially when it's literally the first thing they ask you.



Or they don't take the hint when you ignore their attempts to RP at you.

I should start freaking them out.

But I don't think there's anything I have the heart to type that won't get them turned on. :[


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey babeh wanna cyb0rz?
> 
> But seriously that is annoying. Especially when it's literally the first thing they ask you.


I just met j00
Wanna get in mah shorts?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, we totally agree on something.
> 
> Wanna not yiff?


Okay, let's not yiff! :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> Or they don't take the hint when you ignore their attempts to RP at you.
> 
> I should start freaking them out.
> 
> But I don't think there's anything I have the heart to type that won't get them turned on. :[


That pisses me off so god damn much.

FURRIES: STOP.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Willow, for some reason, I busted out laughing at your reason for editing.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just met j00
> Wanna get in mah shorts?


kay sounds like a plan.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I just met j00
> Wanna get in mah shorts?



[yt]_m-7CrWkrFk[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Why would you necro this?


----------



## Aleu (May 2, 2010)

wow...I almost forgot about this thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why would you necro this?



Blame the newfag "ZiroGato"


----------



## Conker (May 2, 2010)

I've read some vore RP that I found to be so hilarious.

Mostly, I find it pretty stupid :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Why would you necro this?


Because the necromancer is desperate to typefuck with someone

Sooo, any takers? (..teehee, I'm a naughty wolfie today)


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Because the necromancer is desperate to typefuck with someone
> 
> Sooo, any takers? (..teehee, I'm a naughty wolfie today)


I'll yiff its so hawt


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll yiff its so hawt


Oh murr


----------



## ZiroGato (May 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say pathetic, just extremely bored and role playing use to be fun back in the day. I talk like I'm so old... but it's true.  Role playing was fun. The sex was casually part of the role play, not strictly the main focus of it. Not that there is anything wrong with cyber sex. It's fun if you're in the mood for it at that minute, but there's a difference between cyber sex and role playing.  I just don't know anyone who does either anymore and essentially that's what I'm looking for.  And this is Fur Affinity after all.  Not just a furry art community, but a large chunk of it is X-rated material. So it's not so far out there that someone here is into role playing and wouldn't mind cyber sex every now and then.  I could either be really subtle about it or I can be straight forward and maybe I'll meet someone fun to talk to and role play with. If not then oh well. At least I tried.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll yiff its so hawt


*waps with newspaper*
BAD FOXIE! She is underage!

EDIT: Lol. Post 404.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ZiroGato said:


> I wouldn't say pathetic, just extremely bored and role playing use to be fun back in the day. I talk like I'm so old... but it's true.  Role playing was fun. The sex was casually part of the role play, not strictly the main focus of it. Not that there is anything wrong with cyber sex. It's fun if you're in the mood for it at that minute, but there's a difference between cyber sex and role playing.  I just don't know anyone who does either anymore and essentially that's what I'm looking for.  And t*his is Fur Affinity after all.  Not just a furry art community, but a large chunk of it is X-rated material.* So it's not so far out there that someone here is into role playing and wouldn't mind cyber sex every now and then.  I could either be really subtle about it or I can be straight forward and maybe I'll meet someone fun to talk to and role play with. If not then oh well. At least I tried.


Reading this post gave me a headache no joke


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehehehe, I'd totally doo it
> 
> I take it you read that story? It's pretty erotic if you as me ^^



i have a new aim, you should message it


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh murr


yiffmurryiffyiff


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiffmurryiffyiff


teehee



Alstor said:


> *waps with newspaper*
> BAD FOXIE! She is underage!
> 
> EDIT: Lol. Post 404.


This is FA, age obviously doesn't matter anymore


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

not 100% necro, it havent been 3 months


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Reading this post gave me a headache no joke


The best part is, according to the mods, most of the content actually isn't porn...


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The best part is, according to the mods, most of the content actually isn't porn...



Porn is subjective.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not 100% necro, it havent been 3 months


This post was made in February


----------



## TDK (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Porn is subjective.



Everything here is subjective, especially common sense and decency.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This post was made in February


last post was in March we have to wait for 3 months for it to be necro


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Porn is subjective.


True.

Also is this you?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> last post was in March we have to wait for 3 months for it to be necro


A dead thread is a dead thread


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True.
> 
> Also is this you?


I lol'd


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True.
> 
> Also is this you?


You seem to really like that gif.


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True.
> 
> Also is this you?



You're requesting a dance? You pervert.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A dead thread is a dead thread


nothing is 100% dead till after 3 months within that time if its relevant to the topic its a revival :V


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're requesting a dance? You pervert.


Not _that_ kinda dance!


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not _that_ kinda dance!



Which kind, then? :[


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nothing is 100% dead till after 3 months within that time if its relevant to the topic its a revival :V


Yea, but this is relevant to the topic in a bad dumb way


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Which kind, then? :[


A happy dance, did you see how happy that otter was!?


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A happy dance, did you see how happy that otter was!?



It was happy because it had fish.

I have no fish. ;;


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It was happy because it had fish.
> 
> I have no fish. ;;


 
i has a fish.  im eating it right now ^_^


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It was happy because it had fish.
> 
> I have no fish. ;;


I have something you can have though...


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have something you can have though...



Fox cock won't make me do the happy otter dance.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fox cock won't make me do the happy otter dance.


What about some candy? It's shaped like little fish


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fox cock won't make me do the happy otter dance.


Oh.

What will then?


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What about some candy? It's shaped like little  fish



:3c *beg*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> What will then?



Fox bondage.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> What will then?


 hyena dick.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fox bondage.


I cant let you do that Blue


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :3c *beg*
> 
> 
> 
> Fox bondage.


I'm up for that.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :3c *beg*


*gives Blue fish candy*


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> What will then?


 Klam.


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I cant let you do that Blue





Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm up for that.



B)

BRB holstering


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Klam.


 i saw that as Klan at first...... 0_0


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> B)
> 
> BRB holstering


yay!


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hyena dick.


gross


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> gross


 ...says you :3

...yiff? :3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...says you :3
> 
> ...yiff? :3


*growls*


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *growls*


 *raep*


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

So are we gunna yiff blue or what


----------



## Tao (May 2, 2010)

I think it's okay to do it with friends but I mostly do it with my boyfriend.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *raep*


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


heyyyy lets just use the words "gentle persuasion" then... ;3c


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> heyyyy lets just use the words "gentle persuasion" then... ;3c


dont worry their pants was too tight :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Faris said:


> I think it's okay to do it with friends but I mostly do it with my boyfriend.


Because real is like, for mundanes. D:


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> heyyyy lets just use the words "gentle persuasion" then... ;3c


but it's not gentle


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont worry their pants was too tight :V


Im wearing skinny jeans right now :V i still raped _persuaded_ willow :3



WillowWulf said:


> but it's not gentle


it will be if you dont scream..... :3c


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Blue why have you abandoned me =[


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im wearing skinny jeans right now :V i still raped _persuaded_ willow :3
> 
> 
> it will be if you dont scream..... :3c


brb sending you two to a motel in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Blue why have you abandoned me =[


do you not know that Fox Bondage involves another Fox that is gay :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Blue why have you abandoned me =[



Your firearm keeps going off, I'm scared to try and holster it. Hair trigger. :[


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> brb sending you two to a motel in the middle of nowhere


 fuck that.  I have some awesome bongage equipment at my place. :3


----------



## Seas (May 2, 2010)

I only did it irl and text-rp, nothing with webcams and such, and never intend to do that either.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im wearing skinny jeans right now :V i still raped _persuaded_ willow :3
> 
> 
> it will be if you dont scream..... :3c





Crysix Corps said:


> brb sending you two to a motel in the middle of nowhere


*cries*

Don't leave me alone with hiim ;^;


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*
> 
> Don't leave me alone with hiim ;^;


dont worry after a few months stockholm syndrome will kick in :V


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your firearm keeps going off, I'm scared to try and holster it. Hair trigger. :[


Don't worry you'll be fine.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*
> 
> Don't leave me alone with hiim ;^;


DID I SAY YOU COULD CRY?! >:V

...aw who am i kidding? i like it :3



Crysix Corps said:


> dont worry after a few months stockholm syndrome will kick in :V


 it better.....or not :3  idc either way!


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


its FAF's way of saying "we love you" :V


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


At least you didn't get blueballed.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its FAF's way of saying "we love you" :V


 Its also code for "yiff me"


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you didn't get blueballed.



I only do it because I care.

And it's fun. >:3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its FAF's way of saying "we love you" :V


trying to rape me?


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I only do it because I care.
> 
> And it's fun. >:3


hey blue. i got willow chained up in the basement. you wanna come over? :3



WillowWulf said:


> trying to rape me?


no........
...maybe
yes. :3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey blue. i got willow chained up in the basement. you wanna come over? :3
> 
> 
> no........
> ...




and just what do you plan on doing??


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I only do it because I care.
> 
> And it's fun. >:3


If you cared you would make sweet sweet yiffs with me. And I assure you that is more fun than tormenting me =[


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey blue. i got willow chained up in the basement. you wanna come over? :3



I'm not into shota. ):



Heckler & Koch said:


> If you cared you would make sweet  sweet yiffs with me. And I assure you that is more fun than tormenting  me =[



Or I could do both. That's double-fun.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> trying to rape me?


dont worry You'll rape someone yourself :V


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and just what do you plan on doing??


fun things :3    
*gets whip*



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm not into shota. ):


 your loss :3 
...maybe scotty wants to come :3


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm not into shota. ):
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could do both. That's double-fun.


Okay let's do both! :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont worry You'll rape someone yourself :V


..probably not 



Usarise said:


> fun things :3
> *gets whip*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

You guys are awesome. You derailed the topic into something that's actually on topic.


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Okay let's do both! :V



You get the vodka, I'll get the cuffs!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..probably not


Fine, I'll call the fur police


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You get the vodka, I'll get the cuffs!


Ok, I brewed some in my bathtub this morning.

Now let's get this started.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..probably not


 
You might eventually :V

and dont worry!   I know what i'm doing......*whips and licks*



BlueberriHusky said:


> You get the vodka, I'll get the cuffs!


Share?



Crysix Corps said:


> Fine, I'll call the fur police


No no no.....its all good


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



Pssh, typical ottarr.
Blue doesn't know what she's missing.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You might eventually :V
> 
> and dont worry!   I know what i'm doing......*whips and licks*


*squirms*


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, I brewed some in my bathtub this morning.
> 
> Now let's get this started.



Oh, sure, sure... Hey, look over there! *snap*



Harebelle said:


> Pssh, typical ottarr.
> Blue doesn't know what she's missing.



Tiny underage boy/girl?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pssh, typical ottarr.
> Blue doesn't know what she's missing.


She's too busy raping me to rape willow.


BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh, sure, sure... Hey, look over there!  *snap*


Damnit, I probably won't like this.

Or maybe I will


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *squirms*


 you can try...  but the straps are genuine leather and that chain is iron. :3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you can try...  but the straps are genuine leather and that chain is iron. :3


*sniffs*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Lol at underage newbs. Har-har-har!


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She's too busy raping me to rape willow.
> 
> Damnit, I probably won't like this.
> 
> Or maybe I will



Oh, whoops, must've left the stove on....

*FLEE!*


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tiny underage boy/girl?


I actually changed my species for accuracy 

Now I'm a normal teenage wolfie boy that gives off the aura of a younger wolfie boy


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually changed my species for accuracy
> 
> Now I'm a normal teenage wolfie boy that gives off the aura of a younger wolfie boy



Meh.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh, whoops, must've left the stove on....
> 
> *FLEE!*


Wait what...

NO COME BACK! D=


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually changed my species for accuracy
> 
> Now I'm a normal teenage wolfie boy that gives off the aura of a younger wolfie boy


 not really.... loli is the same as shota...except with girls. :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniffs*


 
Be more happy!


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Willow, stop letting yourself getting into situations involving your rape.
H&K, stop raping everything that posts ten times in the same thread.
Scotty, stop posting gifs.
Usarise, stop encouraging H&K.
Blue, same thing.
Everyone else, stop watching the rape.


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Willow, stop letting yourself getting into situations involving your rape.
> H&K, stop raping everything that posts ten times in the same thread.
> Scotty, stop posting gifs.
> Usarise, stop encouraging H&K.
> ...



But H&K is kinda adorable. :[


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But H&K is kinda adorable. :[


 When was rape ever adorable?

Oh, right. Furries.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Willow, stop letting yourself getting into situations involving your rape.
> H&K, stop raping everything that posts ten times in the same thread.
> Scotty, stop posting gifs.
> Usarise, stop encouraging H&K.
> ...


 but i didnt encourage him... >.>  
all i did was rape willow.... and thats normal :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not really.... loli is the same as shota...except with girls. :V


loli-shota is something totally different

It's normally boys who are older than 13 who give off the appearance or have the personality of a younger boy (the stereotypic little boy)
and usually have an affinity for cute things and candy


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But H&K is kinda adorable. :[


Yay self esteem +5


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

@Alstor







I love gifs.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> loli-shota is something totally different
> 
> It's normally boys who are older than 13 who give off the appearance or have the personality of a younger boy (the stereotypic little boy)
> and usually have an affinity for cute things and candy


 tl;dr

Im just gonna say that your now a lolicon AND you like shota!


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> @Alstor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

NO MORE GIFS. >:V

*RAMPAGE*


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> tl;dr
> 
> Im just gonna say that your now a lolicon AND you like shota!


*growls*

That's not tl;dr


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *growls*
> 
> That's not tl;dr


 *tightens bindings*

yes it is... ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO MORE GIFS. >:V
> 
> *RAMPAGE*


Let's yiff then and take the attention away from the GIFs.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *tightens bindings*
> 
> yes it is... ;3


*whimpers*


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*


 cry some more!


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's yiff then and take the attention away from the GIFs.



Present belly for clam-smashing. :3c


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*


 
*gets a bowl of popcorn*

Proceed.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Present belly for clam-smashing. :3c


Presented. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

This thread isn't about anything anymore.


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Presented. :V



Now we just need a rock, or--


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Now we just need a rock, or--


Wait what =[


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This thread isn't about anything anymore.


Well duh, it's a necro'd thread

Most necro'd threads get derailed horribly :/


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what =[



Or something similarly hard.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Or something similarly hard.


I've got something hard you can play with.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well duh, it's a necro'd thread
> 
> Most necro'd threads get derailed horribly :/



Oh right.

Okay, let's see...
CLAMS AND ROCKS AND JAILBAIT AND H&K AND--


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've got something hard you can play with.



Can I smash my clam on it? 

Hold it steady for a minute--


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can I smash my clam on it?
> 
> Hold it steady for a minute--


OHGOD DON'T! D=


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh right.
> 
> Okay, let's see...
> CLAMS AND ROCKS AND JAILBAIT AND H&K AND--


That's about right :3

..want some candy?


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can I smash my clam on it?
> 
> Hold it steady for a minute--


 OWCH!!!! that made me cringe


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OHGOD DON'T! D=



Euphemism fail.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OHGOD DON'T! D=



This will end well. >:]


WillowWulf said:


> That's about right :3
> 
> ..want some candy?



-HUEG eyes-
Do you have Starburst, miss?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Euphemism fail.


Why are you so evil. =[


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you so evil. =[



Why do you not understand euphemisms. :[

*goes to watch TV instead*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

*gasp*
Harebelle's avvy is my Brawl main.
Peekay Awesome!


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -HUEG eyes-
> Do you have Starburst, miss?


I might *wags tail, pulls Starburst out of pocket*
here you go


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why do you not understand euphemisms. :[
> 
> *goes to watch TV instead*


Ohhhhhh you meant _that_.

Fuck.

I'm too damn tired. Damn not getting much sleep the last few days.


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ohhhhhh you meant _that_.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> I'm too damn tired. Damn not getting much sleep the last few days.



Go to bed, H&K. >:[


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Go to bed, H&K. >:[


Can I go to bed with you?


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I go to bed with you?



Fine, but first I'm going to dinner.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *goes to watch TV instead*



You'd best be watching Lost, missie.



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *gasp*
> Harebelle's avvy is my Brawl main.
> Peekay Awesome!



Hey, I remember you. :3
You're secretly a Langolier, right? MY TIME, GIVE IT BACK!

Also I think Lucas is pretty rubbish to play as in Brawl... but his adventures with Pokemon Trainer in Subspace story were my favourite parts. <3



WillowWulf said:


> I might *wags tail, pulls Starburst out of pocket*
> here you go



-drops the sweets and chases your tail-


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fine, but first I'm going to dinner.


 
Eat me.


I'm high in fiber as well as potassium. Did I mention I'm also awesome? Let's see if your appetite is big enough for my ego.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fine, but first I'm going to dinner.


Can I go too? I'll pay!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lucas is pretty rubbish to play as in Brawl... but his adventures with Pokemon Trainer in Subspace story were my favourite parts. <3


 
He really is, but dtilt lock is so frickin' awesome. â™¥
 Er... do you know what that is?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -drops the sweets and chases your tail-


teehee <3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> teehee <3


 
_Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!_

_*throws a hand grenade*_

_You're supposed to use â™¥_
 Learn your alt characters!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> He really is, but dtilt lock is so frickin' awesome. â™¥
> Er... do you know what that is?



I'm sorry, I was too busy flinging you offstage as Marth to hear you.



WillowWulf said:


> teehee <3



Can I keep you as a pet doggey and ride you to school?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm sorry, I was too busy flinging you offstage as Marth to hear you.


 
Flinging me offstage? Pssshhh, you and I both know you'd be too busy taking advantage of IGR.
Darn tiara-wearing candy pants and his infinite grab release.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Can I keep you as a pet doggey and ride you to school?


I don't walk on all fours though :/


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Flinging me offstage? Pssshhh, you and I both know you'd be too busy taking advantage of IGR.
> Darn tiara-wearing candy pants and his infinite grab release.



Marth is beautiful but still more manly than you. 
-sideways x4 slash combo- U:<

IGR? I am not familiar with your lingo...



WillowWulf said:


> I don't walk on all fours though :/


Oh.
Umm...
You can pull me in a little red wagon!
PK MUSH!
-zaps-


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

I think it's fucking retarded.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh.
> Umm...
> You can pull me in a little red wagon!
> PK MUSH!
> -zaps-


*barks, pulls wagon*


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I think it's fucking retarded.



Someone was e-dumped.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Marth is beautiful but still more manly than you.
> -sideways x4 slash combo- U:<
> 
> IGR? I am not familiar with your lingo...


 
Did you just use marth and manly in the same sentence?
Burn your fingers at once.

Okay, I'll explain.
Lucas and Ness have THE WORST grab release in the game. Nearly every character has grab release combos on them. 
Now, two characters (Marth and Rawrizard) can actually just keep grabbing Lucas and the Lucas player can't escape it. You're literally at their mercy. Infnite damage until they decide to stop.
Hence the name, Infinite Grab Release.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Im back! 


WillowWulf said:


> *barks, pulls wagon*


*looks up*
...*hops in wagon* ^_^


----------

